# 65 progress slow but steady



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

I have not been able to work as much as i wanted on the car because of work  My company is building the new Puma Volvo 70, a 70 ft carbon around the world racing sailboat. Although a very cool project, it is taking up waaaaayyy to much of my time. Recently on the car I have completed the rear seat/center console section- which included getting the rear seats cut down, making the bolster fill in pieces on the outsides of the seats, I made the center section with cup holders, the center section for the sub woofer and the box for the sub, all carbon ( what else)I got the sub installed in the box and everything hooked up and it SLAMS. I highly recommend a JL Audio 10w3 sub for anyone looking for a great sounding speaker.heres some shots of the seats and the sub box during construction. The box is that weird shape so it fits between the two rear seat supports


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Somewhere out at sea...a Puma70 is missing a sub-woofer.......:rofl::cheers


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

lol- funny- actually that box is made from panels that were thrown out due to "compromised structural integrity" from a previous boat- you would not believe the $$$$ spent on this project- I built a bulkhead that we figured cost close to $200k - but when the budget is 25 MILLION they gotta spend it on something. keeps me employed


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

lookin good Crusty, wheres the Sub going?, between the back seats, love to see a pic of it mocked up, i almost did the late model interior in the 66', but actually picked up a set of 65' corvair seats cheap and decided to do the 65' covers with the arrowhead instead. I seen a 69 firebird resto-mod with the gto interior and dash fabbed into it, should have seen what he had to do to make the dash fit but it came out awesome, he had sub between back seat thats why i asked about yours. Keep up the good work and take pics....I wondered why the stereo in my boat sounded tinny...

http://s1098.photobucket.com/albums/g372/instg8ter/1966 Tempest/

Brian


----------



## virginiavenom (Feb 20, 2011)

very cool carbon fiber is very nice....and pricey. unfortunately I'll have to stick with FG for now on any special stuff of this nature. very nice project you have going on there sir.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

http://www.gtoforum.com/f83/65-progress-29878/
theres some pics of the stereo stuff and seats


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

As always, top shelf work and those seats look better cut down ...:cool
25 mil, huh........what can they sub out for me to do ....


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Mitch......get the contract to haul the thing on the trailer!!!!!!arty:


----------

